# What Broke



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A kid in his first car was tooling down the road when it broke down. He coasted to a stop on the side of the road and tried to fix the problem but could not so he could not drive it home.

So he calls his Dad and sure enough when his Dad gets there he finds it really is broken and needs to get it home to repair the problem.

So the Dad connects a rope to the back bumper of the Sons car and to the front bumper of the Dads car and they pull the Dads car home.

What is wrong with the Sons car??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nothing


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

It' too old!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The brakes gave out??

They are going to use the Dad's car to stop the son's in front of him.....









Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> The brakes gave out??
> 
> They are going to use the Dad's car to stop the son's in front of him.....
> 
> ...


I was actaully hoping this would take longer then 10 minutes but Steve has the answer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh man! And I didn't even get to take a shot at it!









One question though...

If the roadway were actually a rolling belt, and someone in a vacuum dropped a deck of Bicycle playing cards into the sunroof of the Dad's car, would the son's car fly?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

LMAO @ Doug









and it depends on which direction the belt is moving....









Steve


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Only if the top ws down!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

They pulled the dad's car home. Nothing was wrong

PDX - conveyor belt or no conveyor belt it still is the same answer.

Your the man John!!!!

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh man! And I didn't even get to take a shot at it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The answer is Yes, it would fly. It's up to Doug to tell us all why!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If a new member were to see this as the first post I think they would be lost.

But I think they would still fly!!!!!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> If a new member were to see this as the first post I think they would be lost.
> 
> But I think they would still fly!!!!!!!
> [snapback]67928[/snapback]​


I'm still lost.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I go along with Steve (No Brakes)
And if I'm lost don't find me having too much fun









Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The rope was given a shot of viagra before they took off so the kids car was broke down.


----------

